

Music Sales by Format and Year since 1980. [Animated GIF] - pgroves
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1664837/infographic-of-the-day-an-animated-gif-of-the-music-industrys-death

======
cpeterso
An area chart of format sales over time would have been a better choice than
an animated pie chart.

